# The adorable chocolate chunk. (name suggestions welcome)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG - PUPPY  I totally miss these adorable days... but this is their first puppy so they are "hiring" me to help them train him.  First off, Harleigh was being a total brat... I think she was jealous she wasn't getting all the attention anymore. 

Anyways, here are some pictures... they were taken with my phone so they aren't the best, but don't worry I'll be taking my camera at some point to their house and will try to get some better ones.

photo1 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

photo2 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

photo3 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

photo4 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

photo5 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


So... name suggestions? They can't agree on anything


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, he's big and beautiful! 

I don't have a suggestion for a name (I am the one who named my dog Snorkels and the last dog I had I named Dawg so the only thing that comes to mind when I look at him is Scoobie Doobie Doobie) 

It's hard when you're the only dog and you have to deal with a puppy everyone is cooing over. I think Harleigh is saying look at me! Look at me!


----------



## Davey (Oct 11, 2011)

He is too cute!

Scooter? (He looks like a Muppet to me)


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Labs are just the cutest puppies I especially love the chocolate ones.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I am going to go with Bruin for the name!!
Nikki-you know I already have the name picked out for my chocolate boy, but I just can't share!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

One of the sons wants to name him Thumper, as he is a very serious drummer (and absolutely amazing at that). I think that name is the cutest thing EVER, but not everyone likes it. I can't wait to go see him again... I want some more puppy snuggles <3


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So so Cute!


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

He is adorable. Our female was named Nestle' and her brothers that I remember were named Snickers and Chip


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Chip is such a cute name for a chocolate lab!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww I love labs, we used to have a chocolate one when I was younger. His name was Milo, I love that name for a chocolate lab, apparently its a type of jamaican hot chocolate too, which I found out after we'd already named him lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Grover


he's cute


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

The winning name was Murphy - when I think he looks like.

I'm going to see him tomorrow, so I'm hoping to get some better pictures!!! Can't wait to get some more puppy snuggles.



meggels said:


> Grover
> 
> 
> he's cute


LOL - all I think about when I hear "Grover" is Grover Cleveland. I have American History 2 this semester and we just got done discussing him, so now all I can picture an old man with a mustache! :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Awww I love labs, we used to have a chocolate one when I was younger. His name was Milo, I love that name for a chocolate lab, *apparently its a type of jamaican hot chocolate too*, which I found out after we'd already named him lol.


Do you guys drink Milo in the US? Or is that an Australian drink? We mix it in milk, it's like a chocolatey drink (but tastes NOTHING like other hot chocs etc), we drink it hot or cold, its delicious! So Milo suits as well :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh wow he sure is going to be a big boy isnt he? so adorable!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO

MURPHY FTW



I'm a big fan of the name LOL  My Murphy was either going to be that, or....Grover


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

He's SOOOOOO cute!


----------

